# Mitered Plywood Edge



## Mikeldigra (Jan 10, 2008)

How do I miter (at 45 degrees) the edge of the whole width of a 3/4 inch thick, 8 feet long ,2 feet wide sheet of plywood? 

I only have a crosscut saw, and a jigsaw (I tried but it wont cut)
, and a block plane NOT a chamfer plane

I plan to make a table en carcasse, made completely out of plywood, and i think mitering the whole width (2 feet) of the plywood edge will be the best joint for this (to hide the plywood veneer sandwich edge)


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well again without a power saw, just cut square edges. Not miter cuts. Not even my old grandfather of more than 60+ years of working wood by hand would try mitering plywood by hand.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This is one of those situations where you need the right tool for the job. Doing it by hand will only lead to frustration, changes in diet, weight loss, high blood pressure, acid indigestion, and increasing your vile vocabulary. You might even make up new swear words. 

Try borrowing a circular saw, or pick up the best one within your budget. Understand the operation and safe use of a circular saw before using one. Practice on some samples first. Cutting miters is not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

If you really need them mitered, stop at a cabinet shop and see if they would run them thru their table saw.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Pirate said:


> If you really need them mitered, stop at a cabinet shop and see if they would run them thru their table saw.


You do realize he had the last 7 years to figure it out. :laughing:


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

You never know if he figured it out. He never came back to tell us!


----------



## Big Mike 69 (Oct 20, 2015)

In case it should come up again, LOL. I would consider either iron on or glued veneer edges. easy enough to do by hand and will look just as good. Even thin strips of solid hardwood glued to edge in contrasting color and sanded flush by hand would be a good alternative with just hand tools.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mike
Cutting an 8' sheet of plywood with a circular saw can still be tricky. 
The veneer on plywood is so thin and so easy to splinter. You must use the right choice of blade and some woodworkers score the line first to prevent splintering and some will use tape on the line. And this is with a circular saw. 
I just finished a project that was 7' in length and had 45ed edges. 
It came out okay, but I had a helper when cutting the full sheets of plywood because the cuts are so critical. 
In your case, I would either use hardwood tape the edges or glue a hardwood edge on the ply.


----------

